# royal wink liner...love this stuff



## LC (Jan 21, 2011)

Seriously, I'm in love with this look. I wore it yesterday too.

  	Products used:

  	eyes


 		MAC rice paper (a very thin dusting all over) 	
 		MAC charcoal brown (a tiny tiny bit in the crease) 	
 		MAC royal wink fluidline (2 coats) 	
 		MAC zoomlash in black 	
 		MAC dipdown fluidline for brows 
  	skin


 		MAC studio fix fluid nc20 	
 		MAC mineralize skinfinish nat light medium 	
 		MAC mineralize skinfinish nat medium-plus for contour 	
 		NARS Angelika blush 	
 		MAC ricepaper shadow as a highlight (small amount) 
  	lips


 		MAC snob lipstick


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jan 21, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!! <3


----------



## HMC (Jan 21, 2011)

I hate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 your skills just aren't fair.


----------



## vipervixen (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh wow! Simply Amazing!


----------



## RobinG (Jan 21, 2011)

You can wear any color! Love your brows


----------



## joey444 (Jan 21, 2011)

Love love love that liner!!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! That liner is SO vibrant! I LOVE it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 22, 2011)

Perfect winged liner. I've been hunting that color for a while now. MAC needs to bring it back PRONTO!


----------



## Plink!aloid (Jan 22, 2011)

MAC need to bring this colour back because I need it in my life! Gorgeous!!


----------



## LC (Jan 22, 2011)

Plink!aloid said:


> MAC need to bring this colour back because I need it in my life! Gorgeous!!


	agreed! whenever they re-promote it i'm gonna buy 3 of these bad boys to stock up...


----------



## lemonwater84 (Jan 22, 2011)

amazing


----------



## Q o B (Jan 22, 2011)

So pretty and clean!!!!


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 22, 2011)

This look is hot!


----------



## couturesista (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## k.a.t (Jan 31, 2011)

absolutely beautiful and falwless! love it!!!


----------



## wildflower22 (Feb 1, 2011)

That color looks amazing on you!


----------



## Sequinzombie (Feb 2, 2011)

Love it so much!


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2011)

Gorgrousness!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 2, 2011)

This is a gorgeous look!  Make up looks so beautiful on your skin.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 2, 2011)

I am definitely trying this out! Thanks for posting...just stunning!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Feb 2, 2011)

How pretty, I may have to go purchase this liner!


----------



## LC (Feb 3, 2011)

brokenxbeauty said:


> How pretty, I may have to go purchase this liner!



 	if you find it anywhere...let me know, it's been discontinued for a bit!


----------



## angelynv (Feb 3, 2011)

Lauren OMG such fantastic skills and you are just gorgeous so of course you suit everything! I had one question regarding your camera, how do you take the close ups of the eyelids? Am finding it impossible to get such a good quality close up. Also what camera do you use? Thanks so much in advance xoxo


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 3, 2011)

Perfection.


----------



## nebbish (Feb 3, 2011)

I really like the pop of color Royal Wink gives you in this look!


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 4, 2011)

So simple and yet so striking. Perfect!


----------



## LC (Feb 4, 2011)

angelynv said:


> Lauren OMG such fantastic skills and you are just gorgeous so of course you suit everything! I had one question regarding your camera, how do you take the close ups of the eyelids? Am finding it impossible to get such a good quality close up. Also what camera do you use? Thanks so much in advance xoxo



 	Hey, thanks 

  	I just use a cheapy Nikon Coolpix, you can pick one up just about anywhere for maybe $120. I just put it on the macro setting with a flash, I don't use any other setting


----------



## Annalese24 (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW!!! You look so pretty... I am super jealous!


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 8, 2011)

So beautiful!!


----------



## BeyondFlatline (Feb 10, 2011)

You are gorgeous!!! I wish royal wink was still in stock. I never picked one up. ;( what were they thinking not keeping this permanent?


----------



## singer92286 (Feb 11, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!


----------



## ParaNoir (Feb 17, 2011)

NOM! love royal wink and your brows!


----------



## Mialexia (Feb 17, 2011)

Woah! this is so pretty
  	im so jealous of your eyebrows


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Lauren do you think that MAC Chromaline in Marine Ultra a good dupe?


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 18, 2011)

This look Ahhhmazing on you!! Your brows are perfection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Thanks for sharing
  	ittybitty


----------



## imabigbully (Feb 18, 2011)

love the color of the liner.

  	and i love your brows


----------



## iva01 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi girls  I'm looking for that royal wink fluid liner... so, if exist some place where i can buy it online please tell me, I'm from croatia..small country in europe, so we don't have mac..


----------



## LC (Feb 19, 2011)

iva01 said:


> Hi girls  I'm looking for that royal wink fluid liner... so, if exist some place where i can buy it online please tell me, I'm from croatia..small country in europe, so we don't have mac..



 	ebay has it but it's pretty expensive


  	DILLIGAF

  	I've wondered the same thing! I actually just ordered it from pro a few days ago and it should be here sometime next week. I think the texture might not be as nice, but it might be our only option lol


----------



## d-girl (Feb 20, 2011)

love this liner on you, but it looks nothing like that on me. jealous!


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 20, 2011)

wow that is so bold and perfectly done! and you pull it off so well  i love it!


----------



## ThatGirlShaeXo (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a look that someone like Katy Perry would do flips for. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## mistella (Feb 21, 2011)

Makeup looks flawless! love the blue


----------



## katred (Feb 21, 2011)

It's amazing how your eyes just look electric. Always love your looks.


----------



## MsJellie (Feb 24, 2011)

That blue is hot!  I love it!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow! You're pretty skilled with applying the Fluidline! Very nice!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh wow! MAC need to repromote this! Love the whole look


----------



## rockin (Feb 25, 2011)

Gorgeous colour! How do you apply it so neatly?


----------



## LC (Feb 25, 2011)

rockin said:


> Gorgeous colour! How do you apply it so neatly?



 	a mac 318 brush and a very steady hand


----------



## monirock (Mar 3, 2011)

SO PRETTY!!


----------



## iva01 (Mar 4, 2011)

LC said:


> ebay has it but it's pretty expensive
> 
> Tnx, sooo expensive :S btw. I adore your work, you're so talented
> 
> ...


----------



## Aneed (Mar 4, 2011)

Just stunning!


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 5, 2011)

wow!! i want that liner now!! it's gorgeous and vibrant!


----------



## iva01 (Mar 12, 2011)

girls what do you recommend mac mineralized blush in gentle, or pink swoon?  sorry for writing here..


----------



## LC (Mar 12, 2011)

iva01 said:


> girls what do you recommend mac mineralized blush in gentle, or pink swoon?  sorry for writing here..



 	i love gentle


----------



## Suzich (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful!! I wish this color  of liner would suit my blue-green eyes , but I guess it would be too much! It looks so perfect on your brown eyes!


----------



## aziza (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow...this is so simple but absolutely lovely. I'm inspired


----------



## dinah402 (Mar 16, 2011)

You make me want to buy all of MAC's fluidline colors.


----------

